# PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. September 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*

					Nutzen Sie diese Chance und machen Sie Ihr Hobby zum Beruf! PC Games Hardware sucht ab sofort eine(n) Volontär/in für Print und Online. Bewerben Sie sich noch heute bei PC Games Hardware und vielleicht können Sie schon bald Ihr Hobby zum Beruf machen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*


----------



## country (27. September 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*

Vollontär

Dann bin ich jedes Wochenende euer Mann! 


Viel Glück bei der Suche.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. September 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*



country schrieb:


> Vollontär
> 
> Dann bin ich jedes Wochenende euer Mann!
> 
> ...



Es geht doch nichts über qualifizierte Kommentare.


----------



## flotus1 (28. September 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*

Ist das etwa nicht das Niveau das ihr von euren neuen Mitarbeitern erwartet? Ihr seid ja ganz schön wählerisch


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. September 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*

Am Wochenende kann jeder machen, was er möchte, solange unter der Woche 100 Prozent (besser etwas mehr) Leistung herauskommt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Lexx (28. September 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> solange unter der Woche 100 Prozent (besser etwas mehr) Leistung herauskommt


Ihr sucht also gut übertaktbare Exemplare?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. September 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*

Genau. Mit geringen Leckströmen und hoher Spannungstoleranz. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (28. September 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*

Erste Aufgabe wäre dann ein aktuelles Photo eurer Website anzufertigen.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (28. September 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Am Wochenende kann jeder machen, was er möchte, solange unter der Woche 100 Prozent (besser etwas mehr) Leistung herauskommt.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff





> Unsere Anforderungen:
> 
> • Mindestalter 18 Jahre
> • Hohe Technik-Affinität und leidenschaftliches Interesse an PC-Hardware
> ...



Stellt mich ein, ich hilf euch suchen.


----------



## hema8193 (29. September 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*

Bitte stellt den schnell ein, vielleicht hat dieser dann Zeit die User zu löschen, die gelöscht werden möchten


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*

Was versteht ihr denn unter einer fairen Bezahlung?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. September 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was versteht ihr denn unter einer fairen Bezahlung?



Über Gehälter spricht man nicht in der Öffentlichkeit. Bisher kam damit aber noch jeder zugezogene Volo klar.

Mehr dann gerne per Bewerbung.


----------



## Marcimoto (29. September 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*

Hmm.. Ich bin sehr technikaffin, habe aber leider keine journalistische Ausbildung und Erfahrung. Meine Schwester dagegen ist studierte Journalistin, allerdings ohne jegliches Interesse an Technik.

Könnt ihr nicht einfach uns beide einstellen? Sie für's Geschreibsel und mich für den Inhalt? 


PS: Schreiben kann ich auch, vong Grammatik her.


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*



MarCy schrieb:


> Könnt ihr nicht einfach uns beide einstellen?



Wenn ihr euch das eine Gehalt teilt.


----------



## Marcimoto (29. September 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch das eine Gehalt teilt.



Wieso wusste ich nur, dass das kommt 
Das muss man dann wohl noch verhandeln.  
Wir sind quasi ein SLI Verbund, für den zahlste ja auch doppelt


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. September 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*



MarCy schrieb:


> Hmm.. Ich bin sehr technikaffin, habe aber leider keine journalistische Ausbildung und Erfahrung. Meine Schwester dagegen ist studierte Journalistin, allerdings ohne jegliches Interesse an Technik.
> 
> Könnt ihr nicht einfach uns beide einstellen? Sie für's Geschreibsel und mich für den Inhalt?
> 
> ...



Dann bewirb Dich doch einfach.


----------



## Hillfigger (30. September 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*

Studierte Personen sind vielleicht für diesen Job etwas überqualifiziert, bzw. trieben die Gehaltsvorstellung in die Höhe, v.a. es vor dem eigentlich Jobstart eine "interne Weiterbildung" gebe und es während dieser sicherlich noch keine volle Gehaltsauszahlung...
Da ich quasseln kann (manchmal etwas frech - bullshit protection) und über technisches Wissen verfüge, hab ich generell Lust darauf, aber ich hab noch 'nen Job in peace...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. September 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*



Hillfigger schrieb:


> *Studierte Personen sind vielleicht für diesen Job etwas überqualifiziert*, bzw. trieben die Gehaltsvorstellung in die Höhe, v.a. es vor dem eigentlich Jobstart eine "interne Weiterbildung" gebe und es während dieser sicherlich noch keine volle Gehaltsauszahlung...
> Da ich quasseln kann (manchmal etwas frech - bullshit protection) und über technisches Wissen verfüge, hab ich generell Lust darauf, aber ich hab noch 'nen Job in peace...



Ich habe hier auch nach meinem Studium angefangen, aber nicht als Volontär ("damals" war das noch nicht so üblich), sondern als Redakteur.


----------



## Hillfigger (30. September 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich habe hier auch nach meinem Studium angefangen, aber nicht als Volontär ("damals" war das noch nicht so üblich), sondern als Redakteur.



"Damals" war auch "alles" besser...richtige Redakteure sind, dort wo ich arbeite, auch eher rare geworden. Dramatisierte Berichterstattung vor inhaltlicher Korrektheit. Liest man ja überall.

Bin hier zwar nur als ITler am Start, aber manchmal hör ich doch zu... Kleiner Brand - nehmen Sie ein Bild, worauf zu sehen ist, wie die Leute wegrennen! 
Da gefallen mir hier die eher selbstständigen Redakteure am liebsten, die auch wissen wie man an Kunden kommt, Kunden hält, den Kunden möglichst nicht zu viel verspricht, bevor es nach hinten losgeht und daher Geld einbringen...


----------



## Marcimoto (30. September 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Dann bewirb Dich doch einfach.


Bin mitten in meiner Bankausbildung, aber danke für das Angebot


----------



## Hillfigger (30. September 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*



MarCy schrieb:


> Bin mitten in meiner Bankausbildung, aber danke für das Angebot



"Bankausbildung" klingt mal so deppert...


----------



## Marcimoto (30. September 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*



Hillfigger schrieb:


> "Bankausbildung" klingt mal so deppert... [emoji38]


Was soll ich machen, sagt man so im Volksmund


----------



## peko234 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*

"Bankausbildung" hieß  das vielleicht vor 2009... Im Volksmund gibts inzwischen andere, eher etwas negativ belastete Ausdrücke dafür

Nix für ungut. Trotzdem viel Erfolg


----------



## Marcimoto (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*



peko234 schrieb:


> "Bankausbildung" hieß  das vielleicht vor 2009... Im Volksmund gibts inzwischen andere, eher etwas negativ belastete Ausdrücke dafür[emoji38]
> 
> Nix für ungut. Trotzdem viel Erfolg


Jaja, dass ich mich zum Verbrecher ausbilden lasse, hab ich mehr als einmal gehört 😬
Da tut's für die Meisten auch nichts zur Sache, dass ich bei ner Voba bin. ^^
Aber danke


----------



## OnionRings (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Über Gehälter spricht man nicht in der Öffentlichkeit.



Ich weis jetzt nicht wie das in Deutschland geregelt ist,
aber in Tschechien und Österreich muss der Einstiegsgehalt mit angegeben werden.


----------



## Deimos (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was versteht ihr denn unter einer fairen Bezahlung?


Für ein Volontariat im Bereich Medien sind in DE 1000-2000.- EUR pro Monat üblich, nicht?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*



Deimos schrieb:


> Für ein Volontariat im Bereich Medien sind in DE 1000-2000.- EUR pro Monat üblich, nicht?



So kann man es sagen, ja.


----------



## flotus1 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*

Was natürlich gar nichts darüber aussagt wie hoch das Schmerzensgeld bei PCGH ist 
Aber ums Geld geht es ja bei einem Volontariat nicht primär.


----------



## Bash0r (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Was natürlich gar nichts darüber aussagt wie hoch das Schmerzensgeld bei PCGH ist
> Aber ums Geld geht es ja bei einem Volontariat nicht primär.



Doch beim Volontariat geht es ums Geld. Der Betrieb kann ordentlich Geld sparen. 
Gott sei Dank bin ich nicht im Medien-Bereich tätig. Kenne leider genügend Branchen in denen 12-24 Monate Volontariat oder Praktika normal sind.
Für mich ist das einfach ausbeute und verarsche³. Tut mir leid für die Leute die in solchen Branchen tätig sind und sich so etwas antun müssen.

Kommt mir jetzt bitte nicht mit dem Argument "schauen ob der Bewerber genug leistet und passt" ... dafür gibt es offiziell die Probezeit. Die ist mit 6 Monaten ja auch ausreichend lang.... 

Nichts desto trotz .... Viel Erfolg bei allen Bewerbern und PCGH


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*



Bash0r schrieb:


> Doch beim Volontariat geht es ums Geld. Der Betrieb kann ordentlich Geld sparen.
> Gott sei Dank bin ich nicht im Medien-Bereich tätig. Kenne leider genügend Branchen in denen 12-24 Monate Volontariat oder Praktika normal sind.
> Für mich ist das einfach ausbeute und verarsche³. Tut mir leid für die Leute die in solchen Branchen tätig sind und sich so etwas antun müssen.
> 
> ...



Aha, ich soll also Deiner Ansicht jemanden als Redakteur einstellen, der keine entsprechende Ausbildung hat? Und ihn dann in der Probezeit rausschmeißen, wenn es nicht läuft?

Wow. Verblüffend. Da hätte ich eigentlich selbst drauf kommen können.


----------



## flotus1 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*

Und da wundert man sich warum nicht über Gehälter geredet wird. Irgend jemand regt sich immer auf. Egal ob es zu wenig oder zu viel ist. So sind wir Deutsche wohl.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*



Bash0r schrieb:


> Doch beim Volontariat geht es ums Geld. Der Betrieb kann ordentlich Geld sparen.
> Gott sei Dank bin ich nicht im Medien-Bereich tätig. Kenne leider genügend Branchen in denen 12-24 Monate Volontariat oder Praktika normal sind.
> Für mich ist das einfach ausbeute und verarsche³. Tut mir leid für die Leute die in solchen Branchen tätig sind und sich so etwas antun müssen.
> 
> ...



Ein Volontariat ist kein Praktikum, sondern liegt eher auf halbem Wege zwischen einer Lehrstelle und einer Einarbeitung als Berufsanfänger. Für so eine Stelle mit den Anforderungen "du kannst schreiben und willst deinem Hobby intensiver nachgehen?" muss man erst einmal ein höheres Einstiegsgehalt bekommen. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich auch bestätigen, dass ein Volontär bei PCGH nach 6 Monaten noch weit von dem Output entfernt ist, der von einem vollwertigen Redakteur erwartet wird. Unter dem Gesichtspunkt Geld pro geleistete Arbeit wird da also nur bedingt gespart. Zugegeben: Wem es nur um ein möglichst hohes Gehalt geht, der sollte sich ganz allgemein nicht auf Printmedien fokussieren.

(Oder er sollte sich auf Kochrezepte verlegen. Wie ich gestern lernen musste, kann ein Nischenmagazin für ein spezielles Küchengerät problemlos Eine Auflage von 130.000 erreichen.   )


----------



## Bash0r (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> ....


Aha, ich soll also Deiner Ansicht jemanden als Redakteur einstellen, der keine entsprechende Ausbildung hat?
*Nein. Habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Das ihr jemand einstellen wollt ohne Ausbildung / ordentlich Erfahrung in dem Bereich ist ja eure Entscheidung. Da muss man dann aber auch damit rechnen, dass diese Person eventuelle Schwächen/Nachteile mitbringt. *

Und ihn dann in der Probezeit rausschmeißen, wenn es nicht läuft?
*Wenn ein gut ausgebildeter Redakteur schlecht ist und sich daran nichts ändern lässt, dann ja. Natürlich. Alles andere treibt euch ja in den Bankrott. Wenn ich 6 Monate ******* baue, fliege ich auch raus....und das zugegebenermaßen mit Recht  *

Wow. Verblüffend. Da hätte ich eigentlich selbst drauf kommen können.
*Kein Problem. Kann ja passieren. Ist ja noch nicht zu spät **
Es soll Firmen geben die stellen einfach qualifiziertes Personal ein und bezahlen dies auch entsprechend. Dann gibt es andere Firmen, die bilden selber ihr Personal aus. Und es gibt Firmen die Verzichten auf eine Ausbildung und kaufen sich lieber regelmäßig günstiges Personal in Form von Praktikanten/Volontäre/Leiharbeiter etc.* 
*Zu was Ihr gehört vermag ich an Hand einer Stellenausschreibung nicht zu beurteilen. Ich wollte auch schlicht und einfach los werden das ich das Prinzip von langfristigen Praktika oder Volontariate nicht befürworte. 24 Monate Praktikum, nach 6 Monaten ist der Jenige ordentlich eingelernt und wird weiterhin 18 Monate wie ein Praktikant bezahlt. Befristet noch dazu.  
Aber jeder kann ja machen was er will  . Daher: Augen auf bei der Berufswahl *


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*



Bash0r schrieb:


> *24 Monate Praktikum, nach 6 Monaten ist der Jenige ordentlich eingelernt und wird weiterhin 18 Monate wie ein Praktikant bezahlt. Befristet noch dazu.
> Aber jeder kann ja machen was er will  . Daher: Augen auf bei der Berufswahl *



Das kannst Du gerne anprangern, das hat aber nichts mit einem Volontariat bei PCGH zu tun. _


----------



## flotus1 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*



Bash0r schrieb:


> Es soll Firmen geben die stellen einfach qualifiziertes Personal ein und bezahlen dies auch entsprechend. Dann gibt es andere Firmen, die bilden selber ihr Personal aus. Und es gibt Firmen die Verzichten auf eine Ausbildung und kaufen sich lieber regelmäßig günstiges Personal in Form von Praktikanten/Volontäre/Leiharbeiter etc.


Do you even logic, bro?
Das Volontariat IST Teil der Ausbildung. Ohne die gäbe es kein qualifiziertes Personal das man einfach so einstellen könnte.


----------



## Drayygo (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*

Also, als jemand der verhältnismäßig ordentlich verdient kann ich nur sagen, wenn PCGH im Norden Deutschlands ansässig wäre, würde ich eine Bewerbung absenden. Mir wäre der Mehrwert durch den Spaß an der Materie auch während des "niedriger" entlohnten Volontariats das durchaus wert aumen:

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bash0r (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Do you even logic, bro?
> Das Volontariat IST Teil der Ausbildung. Ohne die gäbe es kein qualifiziertes Personal das man einfach so einstellen könnte.



 Ich spreche Englisch, aber nicht die Art die du offensichtlich favorisierst. Aber ja , "I do logic" 

Das ein Volontariat ein Teil der "Ausbildung" ist, ist mir bewusst. Es ging mir primär bei dem Wort "Ausbildung/ausbilden" auch eher um die reguläre "Lehre/Ausbildung". Das wobei man auch wirklich einen "Abschluss" erhält.

Willst du sagen das es ohne Volontariat kein qualifiziertes Personal gibt? Oder das es ohne Ausbildung kein qualifiziertes Personal gibt? Und meinst du dann, dass man Personal nicht auch anders "ausbilden" kann als mit einem Volontariat ?


----------



## Marcimoto (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*

Wird Zeit, diesen Thread zu deabonnieren...

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## flotus1 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*



Bash0r schrieb:


> Ich spreche Englisch, aber nicht die Art die du offensichtlich favorisierst. Aber ja , "I do logic"
> 
> Das ein Volontariat ein Teil der "Ausbildung" ist, ist mir bewusst. Es ging mir primär bei dem Wort "Ausbildung/ausbilden" auch eher um die reguläre "Lehre/Ausbildung". Das wobei man auch wirklich einen "Abschluss" erhält.
> 
> Willst du sagen das es ohne Volontariat kein qualifiziertes Personal gibt? Oder das es ohne Ausbildung kein qualifiziertes Personal gibt? Und meinst du dann, dass man Personal nicht auch anders "ausbilden" kann als mit einem Volontariat ?



Schön dass du Englisch kannst und so erkannt hast dass mein Satzbau Fehler aufweist. Schade dass die Englischkenntnisse noch nicht ganz ausreichen um diese Fehler als Stilmittel zu identifizieren.
Was ich dir genau sagen will geht aus dem Satzbau hervor.


----------



## Shoryuken94 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*

He? Wie soll man denn einen Redakteur sonst ausbilden? Es gibt halt keinen IHK Lehrberuf namens "Hardwareredakteur". Soweit ich das verstehe, ein PCGH Mitglied kann mich ja gerne berichtigen, hat ein Volontariat doch genau den Sinn, jemanden mit dem nötigen Potential (Sicherer Schreibstil, guter Ausdruck und Interesse an der Materie) das nötige Handwerkszeug (Redaktionell arbeiten, Aufbereitung von Themen, News und Tests, das Handling von Interviews, erarbeiten von Methoden etc.) beizubringen und zu fördern, damit er im Anschlussals vollständig einer Redakteurstätigkeit nachgehen kann... Das man dabei aktiv am Endprodukt (Dem Heft bzw. der Seite mitarbeitet und auch entsprechend produktives leistet, was am Ende natürlich auch der eigenen Referenz dient)

@Bash0r:
Wie soll sollte denn diese Ausbildung deiner Meinung nach aussehen?


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*

Ausbildungswege können von Branche zu Branche höchst unterschiedlich sein. Weil ich mich beruflich unlängst damit beschäftigen musste, gibt es diesbezüglich sehr viel kompliziertere Beispiele (Stichwort Erzieher):



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Die Dauer der Ausbildung variiert, je nach Land und Vorbildung oder  Praxiserfahrung, zwischen zwei und fünf Jahren. In einigen Bundesländern  gliedert sich die Ausbildung in ein ein- bis zweijähriges Vorpraktikum  mit Theorieanteilen mit einem anschließenden, meist zweijährigen  Schulbesuch in Vollzeit und einem abschließenden Anerkennungsjahr.  Andere deutsche Länder regeln die Ausbildung über eine rein schulische  Ausbildung mit integrierten, länger andauernden Praktika. Für einzelne  Bundesländer ist für die Aufnahme in die entsprechende Schule zwingend  eine vorausgegangene Ausbildung zum Sozialassistenten oder zum Kinderpfleger vorgeschrieben.



Dem gegenüber stehen dann aber die Klassiker, bei denen direkt nach dem Studium eine adäquat bezahlte Vollzeitstelle wartet (Stichwort Wirtschaftsprüfungsassistenten > die Vorstufe und im Grunde die praktische Ausbildung zum Wirtschaftsprüfer):

Studium 4 bis 5 Jahre > Berufseinstieg mit einem Gehalt von 3.500 € Brutto. Und glaubt mir. Die können auch nach zwei Jahren nicht alles, werden aber dennoch vergleichsweise hoch bezahlt. Als "Jung-WP" bzw. Steuerberater, den man oftmals zuvor macht, ist das auch nicht viel mehr (dank "speziellen" Überstundenregelung, Wegfall des 13. Gehalts etc.)

Nicht anders verhält es sich beim Redakteur. Da wurde auch im Vorfeld eine entsprechende schulische/wissenschaftliche Ausbildung abgeschlossen. Doch statt einem direkten Einstieg erwartet einem erst einmal das Volontariat mit entsprechend (niedriger) Bezahlung. Das grundlegende Handwerkszeug lernt man bei beiden Berufen in den ersten beiden Jahren. Nur die Bezahlung ist "anders". So gesehen kann ich die Kritik verstehen. Es gibt Branchen bei denen kein zwischengeschalteter (deutlich geringer bezahlter) Ausbildungsweg existiert. Es gibt aber auch Branchen bei denen es noch komplizierter ist und die zwischengeschalteten (deutlich geringer bezahlten) Ausbildungswege noch länger sind.

Kurz gesagt: Es braucht kein Volontariat, um einem das Handwerkszeug beizubringen. Aber einen mindestens zweijährigen Zeitraum der praktischen Ausbildung. Und der, so zeigt es das Beispiel des WP-Assis, geht auch mit einem deutlich niedrigeren Gehaltsgefälle.

So sieht das derzeit nach Tarifvertrag aus: https://www.djv.de/fileadmin/user_upload/2016-07-27_GTV.pdf

Wer über 22 Jahre ist: 1. Ausbildungsjahr: 1.895 €; 2. Ausbildungsjahr : 2.143 €

Redakteur im 1. Berufsjahr: 3.246 €

So hoch ist das Gehaltsgefälle also nicht. Jedenfalls nach Tarif und für die über 22-jährigen (400 € weniger nur weil man unter 22 Jahre alt ist, halte ich für nicht angemessen). Verlage, die weniger zahlen, sollten das schon gut begründen können...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in*

Zum Einstieg insbesondere bei PCGH muss man anmerken, dass eine entsprechende vorherige Ausbildung untypisch ist – weil es keine passende gibt. Hier muss man Hardware verstehen (ITler?), Testmethoden entwickeln und umsetzen (Naturwissenschaftler?), die Ergebnisse ansprechend aufbereiten (Journalisten?) und gelegentlich auch noch ein Video darüber machen (Schauspieler?). Das jemand für mehr als 30 Prozent dieser Anforderungen eine zertifizierte Ausbildung vorweisen kann, ist gar nicht möglich und weniger ist die Regel. Der typische PCGHler hat sich Vorkenntnisse zu einigen dieser Aspekte autodidaktisch angeeignet und ist motiviert, den Rest beziehungsweise Großteil als Volontär zu lernen.


----------

